# Share CPU over network



## /\yosd1/\ (Sep 23, 2007)

is it possible to share a cpu over a network? 
and if it is, would that be like a dual core system?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, there is no practical way to do that. The link speed to effectively share a processor would have to be at least several orders of magnitude the currently available gigabit speed of Ethernet.


----------

